

How will OpenID change your site? - luccastera
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/webapps/how-will-openid-change-your-site

======
inklesspen
I'd love to see more discussion of how to solve the phishing problem.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Agreed. I'd also like to see somebody like Jakob Nielsen do a usability test
on some OpenID-enabled sites. Without that data, the claim that OpenID will
improve user signup rates while decreasing tech support expenses is about as
credible as the paperless office and the flying car.

If it costs $30 to reset a user's password over the phone, imagine what it
costs to explain OpenID to that user.

------
danielha
Kickass article, Peter!

~~~
petenixey
Thanks Dan :) - didn't expect to see it up here!

